# Poacher in Idaho



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope this guy get caught and the book tossed at him.

http://www.kboi2.com/news/local/108445399.html


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's pretty brazen. Its going to be a tough deal in Idaho though, since the Governor did what he did in relation to wolves. My guess is this is somehow related to that. Though, I'm not sure which side of the wolf equation it would fit. I know I certainly don't like poaching. And I am now asking myself "would I have the same reaction if someone were sending pictures of wolves he'd poached?" Hmmmmmm. Interesting.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

There is a special place in Hell for that guy.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Its going to be a tough deal in Idaho though, since the Governor did what he did in relation to wolves. My guess is this is somehow related to that.


Why is it that you think it has to do with that???................just curious..........

If the guy is sending pictures to the Idaho F&G, my guess is he is also talking to friends, etc and my guess is he will be caught............some of me also wonders if he is not doing it just to get a rise out of the F&G for whatever reason and has tags all along..........interesting though no doubt, and if he is breaking the law and gets caught, I for one would throw the book at him!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Governor Otter said he wouldn't prosecute, assist, or in any way address the issue of wolves that are poached in Idaho. So I'm thinking this is a case of 'in your face - you can't do crap about poaching anything!" I don't know. It just seems so incredibly brazen - there has to be some sort of point to it, other than thrill-killing and protesting out-of-state fees. If the guy is from Washington as it says, there are deer and pronghorn enough there to poach if that's what the guy is about. At least that's my theory, and how I got there. Nothing more- nothing less.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I, Like gary, find it all very suspect. 

Could just be a crazy loon, could be a fox.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Makes ya wonder if maybe they are just mounts removed from his walls and set up for photo shoots or if somebody is really that stupid.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Everyone is assuming that this guy is for real, I doubt it. Recon its some anti hunter sligning mud on us hunters. probally stole the pictures off the internet.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe I watch too much "Criminal Minds." You know, serial killers that send body parts or pictures to the cops and media to show that they can't be caught. They see it as a game to be played and won with law enforcement. So the thrill isn't in poaching the animal, it is in doing it without getting caught. Who knows.


----------

